# Sculpture in Helsinki



## kevin.decelles (Aug 16, 2018)

Came across this while on vacation in Helsinki . Definitely metal related.....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Aug 17, 2018)

Occupational health and safety would have problems with their lack of personal protective equipment!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 17, 2018)

I knew this looked familiar so I looked it up. It's the Three [Black]Smiths. From Wiki: "The statue was damaged in a bombing during the Continuation War in 1944. Marks of the damage can still be seen in the base of the statue, and the anvil has a hole caused by a bomb shrapnel."

However, I'm with @DPittman now that I know what the statue depicts. Blacksmithing in the nude seems wrought with danger (pun intended).


----------



## Tom O (Aug 17, 2018)

Ya don’t want to see the quench!


----------



## BMW Rider (Sep 1, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> Blacksmithing in the nude seems wrought with danger (pun intended).



Keep your hammer clear of the anvil.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 1, 2018)

Just like baseball “ Swing and a miss! “


----------

